# looking into the dating sphere



## DepressedHusband (Apr 22, 2011)

a few things have become obvious, many fat women now say that have average body types, uhh 30lbs over weight is not a average anything, but obese. Most of them truly believe they can land a guy who is a 9-10, wtf are they thinking, 2-3 kids, divorce, and they think they can snub their nose at high quality alpha providers because 20 yrs old dudes are so desperate for ***** they will bang older chicks, dumbasses. Jesus how did this happen. 

and the over all degeneracy of the sexual market place, I mean, really wtf is going on with these women ? I don;t want to be with some woman who has had 30+ sexual partners, thats just ****ing nasty. 

anyways, rant off, how did it get so bad ?


----------



## sokillme (Jun 10, 2016)

Yeah this post is going to go over well. You know women can read the posts in the menz clubhouse right?


----------



## DepressedHusband (Apr 22, 2011)

sokillme said:


> Yeah this post is going to go over well. You know women can read the posts in the menz clubhouse right?


I hope so, they have a lot to answer for. like who wants to date a chick with Hep B, 40 tattoos and 37 piercings, but she's gonna hold out for the top dog alpha, he has no job, no prospect of a job, no money and no car, but hes alpha as **** cause he runs his mouth. 

and shes looking for a nice guy with a good job, and a big house, and he must be at least 8 ft tall with a beach body, and don't worry shes 290 lbs 5"4 and rude and obnoxious. 

Yeah i was just looking over a dating site, wow I shouldn't have wasted the money on a membership, nothing but washed up bar *****s.


----------



## sokillme (Jun 10, 2016)

DepressedHusband said:


> I hope so, they have a lot to answer for. like who wants to date a chick with Hep B, 40 tattoos and 37 piercings, but she's gonna hold out for the top dog alpha, he has no job, no prospect of a job, no money and no car, but hes alpha as **** cause he runs his mouth.
> 
> and shes looking for a nice guy with a good job, and a big house, and he must be at least 8 ft tall with a beach body, and don't worry shes 290 lbs 5"4 and rude and obnoxious.
> 
> Yeah i was just looking over a dating site, wow I shouldn't have wasted the money on a membership, nothing but washed up bar *****s.


Wow. 290 5"?


----------



## DepressedHusband (Apr 22, 2011)

sokillme said:


> Wow. 290 5"?


look on any dating site, and you will see woman with complete unrealistic expectations of what they can attract and what they are, I was flabbergasted. I usually pull in 7-8's even in their 20's, not that I am 6 ft tall I am not, I am a muscular and imposing 5"9 210 lbs, not a beach bod anymore but I carry myself well and I have big muscular arms etc, I pull in tail like crazy in person, but in this online dating sphere, the market distortion is insane, I just wasted money on a bunch of old washed up bar *****s who think they are 10's but are actually 3's and used as sex party favors.


----------



## wild jade (Jun 21, 2016)

LOL. Since you're so hot and pulling young tail like crazy, why are you concerning yourself so much with women you aren't even interested in?


----------



## DepressedHusband (Apr 22, 2011)

wild jade said:


> LOL. Since you're so hot and pulling young tail like crazy, why are you concerning yourself so much with women you aren't even interested in?


I never said i was crazy hot. I know where i stand in that game and I know how maximize what I got. 


However and you are likely one if these women,you think you have higher value then you do, so when a much more attractive man then you are uses you for easy sex, you get a inflated sense of market value. Watched women like you my whole life and just laughed my ass off over it. The real reason so many women have failed relationships, is because it never was one for the guy then easy sex.

I am looking for a long term mate, not some entitled sofa queen who is seriously overweight, with you go girlism all over her personality sucking up welfare, 4 baby's and 3 baby daddy's, no ****ing thanks. I don't care how hot she is.


----------



## wild jade (Jun 21, 2016)

Pot meet kettle. 

Most women looking for a long term mate aren't looking for some entitled player wannabee with an inflated sense of market value that has a hate-on for women and is determined to take them down a peg.

Just sayin'


----------



## farsidejunky (Mar 19, 2014)

Um, no.

Take the over generalization to another site.


----------

